# MBBS/BDS Admissions Ads



## iqrarocks (Oct 1, 2010)

Salams ALL,
I created this thread to post some ads I noticed for MBBS/BDS admissions in different universities. I ordered them alphabetically.

These advertisements are for MBBS/BDS admissions in universities in KARACHI only!
Hope you guys read this before the deadlines!!


1) Bahria University Medical and Dental College View Ad :: BAHRIA UNIVERSITY MEDICAL &AMP; DENTAL COLLEGE, KARACHI ADMISSIONS OPEN - 41268 - Karachi - 04/09/2011 - 0 - Dawn

2) Baqai Medical UniversityView Ad :: BAQAI MEDICAL UNIVERSITY KARACHI ADMISSION NOTICE - 36066 - Karachi - 07/08/2011 - - Jang

3) Dow university of Health SciencesView Ad :: DOW UNIVERSITY OF HEALTH SCIENCES, KARACHI ADMISSIONS IN FIRST YEAR MBBS &AMP; BDS (SESSION 2011) - 41146 - Karachi - 04/09/2011 - 0 - Jang

4) Hamdard University View Ad :: HAMDARD UNIVERSITY KARACHI, ADMISSIONS 2011-2012 FACULTY OF HEALTH &AMP; MEDICAL SCIENCES, FACULTY OF EASTERN MEDICINE, FACULTY OF PHARMACY - 41265 - Karachi - 04/09/2011 - 0 - Dawn

5) Jinnah Medical and Dental CollegeView Ad :: JINNAH MEDICAL &AMP; DENTAL COLLEGE, KARACHI ADMISSION NOTICE 2012 MBBS-BDS - 40576 - Karachi - 28/08/2011 - 0 - Jang

6) Liaquat University of Medical and Health Sciences View Ad :: LIAQUAT UNIVERSITY OF MEDICAL &AMP; HEALTH SCIENCES, JAMSHORO ADMISSIONS 2011-12 (MBBS &AMP; BDS) - 41584 - Jamshoro - 07/09/2011 - 0 - Dawn

7) Liaquat National Hospital & Medical College View Ad :: LIAQUAT NATIONAL HOSPITAL &AMP; MEDICAL COLLEGE KARACHI, ADMISSION FOR SESSION 2012 - 35980 - Karachi - 07/08/2011 - - The News

8) Sir Syed College of Medical Sciences
View Ad :: ADMISSION NOTICE OF SIR SYED COLLEGE OF MEDICAL SCIENCES FOR GIRLS - 595 - Karachi - 04/07/2010 - 0 - The News


Sincerely,
iqrarocks!


----------



## Courage (May 25, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

my aggregate is 79.52







m soo much worried







i know i cant get into any GOVT.medical college! anyone can please tell me about the fees of all thes private medical colleges per year?plus which private medical college is the best of all? and whats the reputation of FRONTIER MEDICAL COLLEGE? should i apply there as well?


----------

